# Forum deal - Mazzer Super Jolly on demand Electronic Grinder £630 delivered!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the lowest I can go for you guys on this grinder and there's talk of price increases next month so not sure how long I can keep the price this low!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Deal is still on! £630 delivered!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Super Jolly E on demand still £630 delivered. Can do the automatic doser version SJ for £550 delivered.

Andy


----------

